# Job offer during Federal Skilled Worker application



## integer (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi all.

We are currently half way through our Federal Skilled Worker application to move to Canada, we have had our 120 day letter and are just about to submit to the visa office in London. My wife has just had a job offer in Canada, and we are wondering what our options are? Can we move now and continue our application in Canada or should we just wait it out?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

integer said:


> Hi all.
> 
> We are currently half way through our Federal Skilled Worker application to move to Canada, we have had our 120 day letter and are just about to submit to the visa office in London. My wife has just had a job offer in Canada, and we are wondering what our options are? Can we move now and continue our application in Canada or should we just wait it out?


You can take the job offer and apply for a TWP then continue with your PR visa from inside Canada but it is my understanding that internal applications take longer than external. I also think you may be throwing the spanner in the works at CIC.
Has the Canadian employer received a LMO (Labour Market Opinion)? If not you will have to wait until it does. Is there a chance it will hold the offer until your PR visa comes through?


----------



## integer (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok, thanks for the advice, I think we'll just sit tight and wait it out.

I see the latest processing times for FSW at London is 13 months, does this time start from submission to London or from the original submission to CIO?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

integer said:


> Ok, thanks for the advice, I think we'll just sit tight and wait it out.
> 
> I see the latest processing times for FSW at London is 13 months, does this time start from submission to London or from the original submission to CIO?


I would suggest it's from the beginning of the original submission.


----------

